# Badass Video (GeoFish Trailer)



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

awesome gheenoes in a 3rd world country, just awesome.........


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

amazing footage


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i've met the front man before , he got some push pole brackets from me for the 'noes..
-local guide here in west central Fl.  ,nice dude 
http://www.motivfishing.com/journal.php


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW!!!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Makes me want to pack up my chit and roll south...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

That is some adventure. Gotta have a healthy set to try something like that.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> That is some adventure. Gotta have a healthy set to try something like that.


yup...
- he flew home for a break and called me some tiller extensions, said he had to have them asap(now) and they have to fit in the overhead compartment on the flight :-?


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

I woke up and found someone else living my dream!


----------



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

Very very cool guys! That is a trip of a lifetime, no matter what you do henceforth you will have to measure it to this... Props!

-swordfish


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Holy shhhh!!tttt!!! that looks like an epic film of an epic trip!


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

More is supposed too be coming soon. This it good stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link! That is an epic trip of a lifetime! I hope their life insurance is paid up!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Just thought I'd point out that the DVD of this is available now. Thinking about ordering a copy myself.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

I got it and you will not be dissiapointed.


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome awesome trailer, but only problem is the blu ray version isn't out yet!!! Need to make the best out of my flagship model Panasonic lol


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Why doesn't this video work?????


----------

